# ISFJ or INFJ



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

I have re-read all the descriptions of both types over and over again and I can't make up my mind as to which one I am. I think they are both very similar so how am I meant to pick just one? I was wondering if somebody more knowledgeable about this MBTI stuff could help me out? Like, what are the main differences between the two types? How can you tell an ISFJ and an INFJ apart? Is it possible to be a combination of two types?
Any help would be appreciated


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

SJ:
http://personalitycafe.com/sjs-temperament-forum-overseers/174-sj-temperament-overseers-portrait.html


NF:
http://personalitycafe.com/nfs-temperament-forum-dreamers/177-nf-temperament-dreamers-portrait.html






.


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

Sensing or iNtuition Preference


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

WickedQueen said:


> SJ:
> http://personalitycafe.com/sjs-temperament-forum-overseers/174-sj-temperament-overseers-portrait.html
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I've read all this stuff before over and over again and I think I relate to INFJ so much more, but I seem to do really ISFJ thing sometimes, especially recently.
Maybe it's just a phase? 
Thanks for the help :laughing:
I think I might be an INFJ...still not sure though.


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

Well, if you are sensing then you are focused mainly on details. You like sensory experiences better and dont feel comfortable making inferences about things you dont know the specifics of. If you are intuitive, then you usually adopt a big picture approach, can miss on details and can connect the dots easily without knowing much about specifics.

I think the most clear indicator that someone is an ISFJ is their need to help others and their keen empathic powers. You will notice that when someone posts a problem in here, one of the most comforting replies is from an ISFJ (like BehindSmile, when everyone is discussing solutions to a problem, she is usually the first to provide comfort and sympathize)

I dont know about INFJs though because i dont think ive ever met one. They do seem less oriented towards others (from their portrait at least) and with an exceptional capacity to grasp things via intuition.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

Well you can always take the cognitive test but as I remarked to you earlier I thought you were an INF right off the bat. Also, knowing a few ISFJ you really don't act like them. At least not online.


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

HollyGolightly said:


> Yeah I've read all this stuff before over and over again and I think I relate to INFJ so much more, but I seem to do really ISFJ thing sometimes, especially recently.
> Maybe it's just a phase?
> Thanks for the help :laughing:
> I think I might be an INFJ...still not sure though.



Do you day-dream alot or are you 'always around' ? Do you need a detalied explanation backed up by facts or can you grasp an overhead view with vague directions? Do you need to know the exact time "10:03" or "Just past 10" ? Are you willing to try new things? Is tradition important to you? Is hierarchy important to you? Do you need to go "by the book" in every single procedure or do you often come up with new ways or try things differently to see what fits you?

the questions go on and on...


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Mikbert said:


> Do you day-dream alot or are you 'always around' ? Do you need a detalied explanation backed up by facts or can you grasp an overhead view with vague directions? Do you need to know the exact time "10:03" or "Just past 10" ? Are you willing to try new things? Is tradition important to you? Is hierarchy important to you? Do you need to go "by the book" in every single procedure or do you often come up with new ways or try things differently to see what fits you?
> 
> the questions go on and on...


You know, I'm an INFJ  I'm pretty sure of it. It's just that I'm very nurturing and that trait is often associated with ISFJ, but INFJs are also nurturing...
I've lost my confidence in myself so I think that's why I've gone a but ISFJ. I'm not really trusting myself at the moment to do things right so I feel like I need detailed explanations so I won't get things wrong and I'm not willing to try new things. But normally I'm not like that I think I'm just going through a rough time. So I'm going to go with my gut and say I'm INFJ.
Thank you for every body's help


----------



## lreast (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm glad you figured it out! I'm having the same problem. I identify with so many things in both INFJ and ISFJ. I've taken tons of quizzes and read descriptions of both, and I still have no idea which one I am.  

Help please!


----------



## penchant (Sep 20, 2010)

lreast said:


> I'm glad you figured it out! I'm having the same problem. I identify with so many things in both INFJ and ISFJ. I've taken tons of quizzes and read descriptions of both, and I still have no idea which one I am.
> 
> Help please!


Please start a separate thread for yourself, and we'll be set to go! :happy:


----------

